# Issues with a rinnai e75c



## amb1s1 (Mar 29, 2009)

How do I know if my thermostat is volt free?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is the water still flowing when it will not fire back up? 
http://www.rinnai.us/customer-care/support-faq#tabs-2


----------



## amb1s1 (Mar 29, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Is the water still flowing when it will not fire back up? http://www.rinnai.us/customer-care/support-faq#tabs-2


 yes, the circulator is pumping, but is pumping basically cold water.


----------



## amb1s1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have the same issue as this person http://www.justanswer.com/plumbing/5upos-hi-i-western-massachusetts-just-rinnai.html


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

amb1s1 said:


> I installed a tankless rinnai boiler in the summer. The domestic hot water has been working fine all summer and now. I also don't get any error on the boiler screen. The issue is that when I reset the boiler and thermostat is on the heater work fine, but as soon the thermostat turn off and then turn back on the boiler don't heat up. Anybody have any idea what can be wrong.


Sorry, I don't have any idea what is wrong, just a suggestion; I know you said from your statement you have no error codes etc., but is there any other trobleshooting advice in your owners manual that could be of help to you? 

If not, I would go online or call rinnai and ask them directly what the problem could be. Good reputable American company. They should be able to answer all your questions. It may be something simple that they can talk you through right over the phone, or if parts are needed, they may send them right out at no charge. I'm sure it's still under warantee. Just a thought.


----------



## amb1s1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I think I found the issue. I reseted the boiler and the heater started working, I let the heater on for an hour. Then I turned the thermostat off for a few minutes and then turned back on and the heater was working. I let that I alone for another hour. Then I turn the a hot water on the laundry sink and i see that the boiler went from heater the house to heater the domestic water(all good). After I turned the hot water off on the sink and then the boiler went off and then it got me the message code 6 burner off when room thermostat is demanding. This is the message that i was getting when the boiler was not heating the house. When the water drop to 146 degree I saw that the heater started, but instead of heating the house, it was heating the domestic water(i was not using it). I wait and it went back to code 6 and again when it drop to 146 domestic water started to heat. I check to see if any valve was leaking, but nothing. I turn the domestic water heating off on the boiler and the house heating started to work again. so for some reason is thinking that the domestic water is been use. now that I have more detail, I will contact Rinnai. If anybody have any idea why this is happen, please let me know.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds great amb1s1. Let us know how everything works out for you. Thanks.


----------



## amb1s1 (Mar 29, 2009)

This company support sucks. They advertise as a good support company, but when you call for an issue they point you to another company that probably going to overcharge me for a simple fix.


----------



## amb1s1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I called back again, but I call the number that service provider use. The technical guy told me that it can be a problem with the domestic hot water flow switch. So what happen when we require DHW the water flow to the switch and turn the switch on. The controller send signal checking if the switch is turn on. If the switch is turn on DHW take priority causing my House heating to not work. What the tech thing is that for some reason the switch is keep telling the controller that we are requesting DHW. I remove the flow switch cleaned with cold water and as for right now the Boiler is rebooting and let see if it works. BTW, if anybody is going to do this, make sure that the boiler is off on the panel and that the main water is off. In my case I forgot to turned the water off causing to drop water on the main computer. After I dry several time, thanks god that it is working. I dodge a bullet there.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

amb1s1 said:


> This company support sucks. They advertise as a good support company, but when you call for an issue they point you to another company that probably going to overcharge me for a simple fix.


Sorry to hear that. Sounds like they are outsourcing their warantee contract to a cheaper company to save money, like everybody else is doing these days. Nice to know. Thanks for the info. Stay on them. By law, they are obligated to honor their warantee.


----------



## amb1s1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok, I called the number that the service provider call to get technical help and the good thing that they didn't asked me for credential. So for the future, I will explain what was the real problem:
There is an option on the Boiler that will heat the domestic water all the time, causing the house heating to not start do that domestic hot water has priority. The fix was turning that option off. This is how:


Press the Mode-button for 5 seconds. 
The display shows COdE followed by an arbitrary number;
Press by means of the + or the - button until the code C123 is shown;
Press the STORE-button to confirm the code (code blinks1 x).
Press briefly the MODE-button until Para
 The go to option 36 and change it from 10 to 20


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your fix. It will help others on this forum with same problem. Glad you got it fixed without it costing you a fortune.


----------

